# Why do some members feel the need to be experts on every subject...???



## Sourdough (Dec 28, 2011)

Everyone is very knowledgeable about several things or subjects. But there are also subjects and things about which they know little or zero or just have no interest in that subject.

But some people feel the need to be experts about everything. There is nothing about which they are anything short of all knowing. I don't remember ever seeing that behavior in any female, but it is common to different degrees in males. Why is it so hard to simply say. Sorry, I don't know"....??? Why is there this need to fake it, if they don't know....??? Is it a "Alpha" male thing....??? Is it an insecurity thing....???


----------



## CajunSunshine (Apr 24, 2007)

I've seen that trait in men, women _and children,_ too. A constant and strident harping on "me, me, it's all about me" tells me that deep down they probably feel inferior and desperately feel the need for recognition, acceptance, and a sense of belonging. It takes self-confidence to simply admit, "I don't know."

What is sad, is that a lot of people can see the inferiority complex thing going on beneath the know-it-all persona. 


.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Sourdough said:


> But there are also subjects and things *about which they know little or zero* or just have no interest in that subject.


Why would you assume you know anything about their knowledge when you've never had any real discussions about it? 

Wouldn't that be something about which *you* know little or zero?


----------



## geo in mi (Nov 14, 2008)

Saw this on a coffee cup the other day: "Your Google search does not match my medical degree..."

geo


----------



## geo in mi (Nov 14, 2008)

And you have to remember. The world is not full of jerks. They are, however, _strategically placed_, so that you'll run across one nearly every day of your life.

geo


----------



## tiffanysgallery (Jan 17, 2015)

Some people can be very knowledgeable.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

When it comes to online matters, I don't post about what I don't know, care or understand. 
In the wide world of the interwebs, the term "unsolicited advice" doesn't apply to forums, chat rooms and anonymous, faceless contact.
Not to disagree but I've know plenty of women who believed they had all the answers; the only difference was the pitch in their voice.


----------



## gilberte (Sep 25, 2004)

I know noth-ing, NOTH-ing.


----------



## Steve_S (Feb 25, 2015)

Opinions are like Noses, Everyone has one. You just have to sort out which one(s) are honking for no reason.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

I saw a good example of this sort of thing on another forum not long ago.

A guy who had *already said he had little knowledge on a certain subject* sent an e-mail to a manufacturer to ask what accessory he needed to work for what he was trying to do with a specific product. When they told him and gave him a couple of reasons in explanation, he started a thread asking other people because he said,
"I don't think that guy knows what he's talking about, and *I don't want* to do what he told me".

In fact, on most all the threads he started, he kept asking the same questions until someone finally told him what he *wanted* to hear, and that's the "advice" he took when he had really decided before he started.

Some just get angry and make assumptions about what others know when they don't hear exactly what they want to hear.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

geo in mi said:


> Saw this on a coffee cup the other day: "Your Google search does not match my medical degree..."


LOL
Some seem to think they are Psychotherapists because they watched a Dr Phil rerun.


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

geo in mi said:


> Saw this on a coffee cup the other day: "Your Google search does not match my medical degree..."
> 
> geo


In many cases, the google search is better. Medical degrees show you have been trained to cut, drug, or burn a person with a disease; but not how to prevent or cure a disease.


----------



## Sourdough (Dec 28, 2011)

tiffanysgallery said:


> Some people can be very knowledgeable.


Yes.......I agree; However that is different then someone who thinks they are knowledgeable on "every" subject, and feels the need to be the loudest and most convincing even of subjects about which they know very little. A truly knowledgeable person is keenly aware of what they are educated about, and that about which they still have much to learn.


----------



## dmm1976 (Oct 29, 2013)

Not sure why they do it as I'm not a psychiatrist. My guess would be it has something to do with love self esteem. 

All I know is know-it-all's are annoying!

I usually just smile and nod and move on.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

What does it matter if they think they are knowledgeable in everything? You don't have to let that be your problem. I often find I learn more from those that illustrate what they don't know and the results, then from those that know it but never make a mistake.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

It might simply be a matter of perception. 
I don’t offer advice on subjects I have no knowledge or interest in , but do you notice when I’m gone ?
Some times it seems like I’m involved in every thread on the site but a quick check shows it’s actually only a small share of them. 
I’d bet you too only peruse a small share of the threads on the site BUT if your interests are the same as other contributors it might seem like they comment on every thing.


----------



## catsboy (May 14, 2015)

My mom always called my dad a sexual intellect = an f------ know it all!


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

*"And you have to remember. The world is not full of jerks. They are, however, strategically placed, so that you'll run across one nearly every day of your life."*


I am so glad I have no tresspassing signs at the end of my drive way and around the property some times. Also glad I don't go out in the world much where I have to meet people.

There for I don't meet or run across a jerk every day.
Don't believe I could handle it well.

Some on this site I believe think they know it all but are mostly full of it. Maybe it is some sort of ego thing to have a huge post count for the amount of time they have been a member.
Learn to Ignore them. You soon get the Idea who they are.



 Al


----------



## hunter63 (Jan 4, 2005)

Wait, wait....need to get my boots and another cup of coffee......
I'm sensing some instigating happening in The Force.

OK... Ready........Carry on......


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

To quote one of our most famous philosophers -

What Difference Does It Make?


----------



## Oregon1986 (Apr 25, 2017)

People are crazy and that's All i have to say about that


----------



## In The Woods (Apr 27, 2017)

I frequent a few forums - seems like it is my main thing especially in the winter to help pass the time.

One thing comes to mind about people like that - it’s easy to hide behind a keyboard. Meaning that these people don’t have to worry about actually facing anybody. Actually none of us do.....it’s easy to be rude without any repercussions.

But you have to remember - it’s also easy to walk away. On one forum I frequent I make use of the “ignore user” function for 2 people. Both of them are the types who have been there and done that better than anyone else in the world. I don’t have time for them the same as in real life. So now with the ignore function I don’t even see their posts.

Some of them may have me on their ignore list also - I don’t care - why would I?


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

They are humans. That's it. The answer.

All humans have different operating systems.


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

Not sure about the Alfa male thing, but generally, metrosexuals excluded, men are expected to have a variety of skills. When the car breaks down on the side of the road, women call a tow truck or call a guy. Men, open the hood with some sort of expectation that he should know what to do.

In my life, I had an interest in all things mechanical, and specifically cars. I bought a chest of tools before I had a driver's license. I liked to build, too. I had summer jobs that involved home construction. When my interests turned to a more self-sufficient lifestyle, I had the background from two grandfathers and an uncle that were full time farmers. I have raised a variety of garden crops since before many of you were born, backyard, commercial and institutional.
I taught myself to train horses to pull logs, sleighs and plows. I taught myself to trim hooves and make horse shoes. At every chapter in the homesteading life there are skills to master. After 40 years the learning continues. All this was learned without youtube or google. I know that sheep have a propensity for finding ways to die and most computer programs are not as intuitive to me as they are to a 12 year old. So, I have little to offer on those subjects.

While many teenagers learn to quiet their parents with, " I know." or "I was.", men are often expected to be patient, strong, confident and handy. Women want Clint Eastwood, not Barney or Gilligan.


----------



## In The Woods (Apr 27, 2017)

I am the opposte haypoint - I have been learning as I go as an adult.

Present example - I am preparing to paint 2 rooms upstairs. I have never painted anything house wise in my 60 years. I am getting good advise from a forum I frequent but I am sure there are some who are rolling their eyes behind their keyboard.

I built a good size cabin in the woods that we moved into and lived off-grid for 8 years. This was before the internet was common. All I had to study from were books. I made a lot of mistakes but got it done.

So not everyone had the opportunity to learn all this stuff when they were younger. Today, all people do is go to youtube. But the thing with that is is there is a lot of bad information out there - you really have to sift through the idots.

As you said - I continue to learn every day with a lot of help from forum folks.


----------



## Back2Basix (Dec 24, 2015)

It's the internet, everyone knows more than the next person (or so they think)

My dad always told me "Boy, I've forgotten more than you'll ever know"


----------



## M5farm (Jan 14, 2014)

There are tons of people here that know a lot of things. I think most were raised like I was before the internet and google. I am fortunate that I only have to see something one time and I can replicate it. I have been tearing things apart since I was a child. I have worked with carpenters, electricians, mechanics, masons, roofers and the list goes on. I taught myself to braid leather and cord long before youtube, I taught myself blacksmithing, and started repairing saddle and tack as a teenager which led to building belts holsters and other things out of leather. My family were farmers raised over a thousand head of hogs 250 head of cattle and row cropped 500 acres. I spent 20 years in retail grocery from bag boy to store manager (at the time i was the youngest to ever have that position with the company , 25yrs old) and have trained employees to cut meat , stock shelves, bake cakes and decorate them and even trained several floral managers how to do arrangements. That experience led me to a job that I have done for the last 16 years , sales and management. while i do know quite a bit and most likely more that the vast majority . I still learn everyday


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

M5 some people crave new experiences and some hide from it. 
When I was about 19 working in a factory the subject of what we had done came up. 
I’d always felt like my life was boring and I didn’t get to do much so when I rattled off my work experience I felt like it was embarrassingly short. 
Yet jaws dropped and accusations of liar flew. 
For someone 60 that seldom leaves the county and has done more or less the same factory job all their life with no interest in change the amount that some others have done may seem inconceivable.


----------



## krackin (Nov 2, 2014)

The need for a challenge combined with the quest for knowledge is a wonderful thing. It has traveled me quite well through life so far, except that now, the older I get I realize I'm not as smart as I was in my teens.


----------



## M5farm (Jan 14, 2014)

AmericanStand said:


> M5 some people crave new experiences and some hide from it.
> When I was about 19 working in a factory the subject of what we had done came up.
> I’d always felt like my life was boring and I didn’t get to do much so when I rattled off my work experience I felt like it was embarrassingly short.
> Yet jaws dropped and accusations of liar flew.
> For someone 60 that seldom leaves the county and has done more or less the same factory job all their life with no interest in change the amount that some others have done may seem inconceivable.[/QUOTE


----------



## M5farm (Jan 14, 2014)

I agree AS people that take advantage of their situations tend to be very well rounded and self sufficient. Ive just had my eyes open all my life. I grew up well fed but didn't have much extra. I have a lot of other experience I did not list because being a braggert is not what I was trying to do. People also get accused of being a know it all because their remedy may not be exactly as the safety manual states and they have solved issues the same way before. There are several here the I don't see eye to eye with on some topics but they are handier than a shirt pocket on other things[/QUOTE]


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

After I retired from the prison, I applied for a job that required knowledge of types of trees and a background in cattle, plus being a good communicator. Never thought my homesteading and prison work could translate to a good paying job. But it did. I always figured my skills and experiences have cost me a good share of my life. I'm willing to give it away to save a bit of the struggle for someone else. Thought that was what this homesteading forum was about. Never thought that I might be called a know it all.


----------



## geo in mi (Nov 14, 2008)

"But some people feel the need to be experts about everything. There is nothing about which they are anything short of all knowing."

Some of us on this forum are really NFL Quarterbacks incognito. We give it away by our excessive use of the "I" formation.......

Anyone ever count their own "I"'s and "me"'s? If the shoe fits......



geo


----------



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

I think they are egomaniacs with an inferiority complex.


----------



## krackin (Nov 2, 2014)

Thing is geo, we all know 'I' and 'me' best, or should.


----------



## Hitch (Oct 19, 2016)

The OP should be more specific instead of a weak generalization. Personally, I wouldn’t say I’m an expert on everything but I’ve had a wide range of experiences in my life. Some might just be insights, tips, observations, etc. You can take from it whatever you want.


----------



## tiffanysgallery (Jan 17, 2015)

Sourdough said:


> Yes.......I agree; However that is different then someone who thinks they are knowledgeable on "every" subject, and feels the need to be the loudest and most convincing even of subjects about which they know very little. A truly knowledgeable person is keenly aware of what they are educated about, and that about which they still have much to learn.


Truly knowledgeable people don't need to tell you what they know. You find out, what they know, by what they DO. Like, talk is cheap, actions speak louder than words. 

Ex; "I'm great, I'm great, I'm great!", but I'm not able to do. A person who truly knows, doesn't have to tell you what they know, it's apparent by what they DO. 

You're able to understand, from reading posts, who knows, and who doesn't, based on what they post. 

Ex; Someone who knows, what they're talking about, has a way of expressing themselves, that lets you know, that they DO know, what they're talking about.  

As for the one's who think they're knowledgeable, and are not, they're just fooling themselves, not you.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

MoonRiver said:


> In many cases, *the google search is better*. Medical degrees show you have been trained to cut, drug, or burn a person with a disease; but not how to prevent or cure a disease.


Most Dr's give all sorts of advice on how to prevent things, and for others there is no cure.
How do random facts from the internet rate higher when it's only repeating the knowledge they have learned? 
(Unless you're talking about the sites which cater to the "holistic" approach, which realistically has no better track record than any other method.) 

We once had a member here who claimed DE could cure cancer and heal broken bones, when science has proven it's really nothing more than sand in it's chemical makeup.
But she read it on the internet, so it must be true....


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

Free advice may well be worth every penny you paid for it. But if you try it and it doesnt work, you dont feel nearly as bad as if you paid through nose for advice/help that didnt work.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

When one makes mistakes in life they pay for them, sometimes dearly, thus that experience and knowledge hold value.
However, a life of failed marriages doesn't make one and expert on relationships.

Know it alls commonly use the skin of intelligence to cover the bones of inadequacy.


----------



## MichaelZ (May 21, 2013)

I guess I am thankful for all the people sharing their knowledge. When I have a problem with my car, dishwasher, washing machine, etc, I search with a description of my problem along with the word "forum" and I quickly find a solution. If my mechanical device has a problem, chances are that many others have the exact same problem and have asked about it. And they have. And someone quickly gave their advice. I have learned that one should buy a used car that is a popular model - that way their will be a lot of discussion and helpful information.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

When I have a odd problem I am stumped on, I now goggle the problem on You Tube and find a bunch of people who fixed the problem mostly.

 Al


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

I agree that it is fantastic now-a-days that you can google a problem and find many answers and people who have posted their successes and failures. I find that the subject where people seem to be the most know-it-all is about politics and that is mostly opinion not expertise.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

I agree. I love people sharing their knowledge. I hope that this thread does not make others here second guess themselves and stop answering.


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

alleyyooper said:


> When I have a odd problem I am stumped on, I now goggle the problem on You Tube and find a bunch of people who fixed the problem mostly.
> 
> Al


Would you say that Youtube is full of a bunch of know it alls?


----------



## M5farm (Jan 14, 2014)

roadless said:


> I think they are egomania





haypoint said:


> Would you say that Youtube is full of a bunch of know it alls?


Most wouldn't survive a week in real world. They only do videos to make money. I'm glad they found a niche but not everyone has it right.


----------



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

I like watching some videos on YouTube, some are entertaining, some useful, but it's easy to click off if I find them annoying. It's like here, I usually scroll by the posts that I think people are trying to be divisive or know-it-alls.


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

painterswife said:


> I agree. I love people sharing their knowledge. I hope that this thread does not make others here second guess themselves and stop answering.


I was thinking the same thing. I doubt if any of us take advice on a forum at face value, it's more of a starting point for looking for more information.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

No not every one on You tube I think is a know it *ALL. *Most know what they posted the vid about and recorded it for others to see. Some are just crazyness but they did try.

Know it alls think they know every thing there is to know and really don't know much about any thing.

 Al


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

A Harbor Frieght band saw mill is a good case in point. Are they worth the money. When you watch *You tube you soon learn they are a great value* but you will need to work on them to get them to preform real well. But a $2200 invest ment and about $20.00 in parts and welding and it rivels a 4000.00 model.

And if you watch you can find one on sale plus a 20% off coupon .


 Al


----------



## Jolly (Jan 8, 2004)

The price of advice around here is pretty cheap. It's up to the individual to sift the wheat from the chaff.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

Or the fat from the bacon.


----------



## hunter63 (Jan 4, 2005)

I get a kick out of a simple question...Like..."Where can I get a good price on airplane tickets"
Instead of a straight answer.....you get responses, including sets of plans and prints to build your own plane.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

alleyyooper said:


> Know it alls think they know every thing there is to know and really don't know much about any thing.
> 
> Al


and are quite annoying to those of us who do!


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Lisa in WA said:


> Or the fat from the bacon.


Emeril Lagasse would say "BAM!"
Sheldon Cooper would say "Bazinga"
I'll just say "LOL"


----------



## mmoetc (Oct 9, 2012)

hunter63 said:


> I get a kick out of a simple question...Like..."Where can I get a good price on airplane tickets"
> Instead of a straight answer.....you get responses, including sets of plans and prints to build your own plane.


And someone explaining why that plane absolutely cannot fly.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

I've concluded that no one here knows anything at all about what they are talking about.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

GTX63 said:


> I've concluded that no one here knows anything at all about what they are talking about.


"Who knows what evil lurks in the hearts of men?
*The Shadow knows*!"


----------



## Jolly (Jan 8, 2004)

Lisa in WA said:


> Or the fat from the bacon.


And the unseen agendas.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

mmoetc said:


> And someone explaining why that plane absolutely cannot fly.



And why it doesn’t need to fly since the earth is flat.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

GTX63 said:


> I've concluded that no one here knows anything at all about what they are talking about.


 I think you are right but it won’t keep us from expounding on it. 

One thing to keep in mind on this site is that a correct answer for Maine may not be even remotely workable in Arizona. 
The problems themselves may be different in different areas four instance foot rot might be more of a problem in humid Florida then in dry Arizona.


----------



## hiddensprings (Aug 6, 2009)

With the internet, its easy to post replies on topics you might not know anything about. People say things online that they would never say to you face to face. Folks are braver when they are staring at a computer.


----------



## hunter63 (Jan 4, 2005)

Words to live by:...
"Better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to speak and remove all doubt"

But what fun is that?...so interwebs seem to favor:
If you can't dazzle them with brilliance...Baffle the them with B.S.


----------



## hardrock (Jun 8, 2010)

A long time ago, my dad, who was a good mechanic, told me that in order to fix or repair something, you first need to understand how it works. That advice has served me well in my life.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Jolly said:


> And the unseen agendas.


If they were truly "unseen" you wouldn't have made that comment.
There are far fewer secrets than you think.


----------



## Sourdough (Dec 28, 2011)

hunter63 said:


> If you can't dazzle them with brilliance...Baffle the them with B.S.


Well......I put one manure spreader on IGNORE......So I don't to see his B.S. but he is trying to hit 52,000 posts by December 31'st.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Sourdough said:


> Well......I put one manure spreader on IGNORE......So I don't to see his B.S. but he is trying to hit 52,000 posts by December 31'st.


I've only posted facts, most of which can be verified by your own statements.
I can provide links to corroborate.
They show who's "spreading manure".


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

Play nice. There are already enough threads being reviewed for content.


----------



## Wolf mom (Mar 8, 2005)

I have come to the conclusion that some have enough time on their hands to superficially research a topic before replying. Thereby gaining the moniker of "know it all".


----------



## Sourdough (Dec 28, 2011)

Wolf mom said:


> I have come to the conclusion that some have enough time on their hands to superficially research a topic before replying. Thereby gaining the moniker of "know it all".


Two things........It would be nice if they identified that by stating in their reply, "I did some superficial research on this topic, and it appears, bla, bla, bla to be the case".

Second is when they attempt to use their superficial knowledge to engage in a debate with someone with 50 or 60 years of experience of living that subject day in and day out. It is like a guy with a pair of two's trying to bluff the player holding a royal straight flush. They are just bluffing, and their ego will not allow them to shut the hell up.

They just keep blabbering about this "Superficial Knowledge" which does (in-fact) bluff those who know near zero on the subject, but sure as hell does not bluff the guy who really has "Boots in the Field experience" on that subject. There is why too much bluffing on internet forums, and way too much regurgitation of "FLAWED" information, that was regurgitated by someone else who got all their information on the internet from posters with zero firsthand experience on the subject.

This is most prevalent in the subject of preparedness and survival. I find this sad, because many people will be injured or worse, because of this regurgitation of DEEPLY flawed or totally false information.

It is easy to say that people should not trust internet information. The problem is that some of this flawed information has been regurgitated thousands of times, to the point where it is accepted as valid. Only those who actually live it, or test it in the field first hand know what really works. And sadly they get shouted down by the massive posts of flawed regurgitates.


----------



## Wolf mom (Mar 8, 2005)

I hear your pain, Sourdough. Sometimes ya just gotta pick winning battles.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

Internet or real life, flawed and good knowledge is shared. Part of gaining knowledge is learning the difference. Complaining about the other people sharing because you have already been through the process seems to be a bit bitter.

Looks like those complaining have as much extra time on their hands as the people they are complaining about.


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

Most people don't know what they don't know. A neighbor that solved a nutrient problem in their flower pot tomato plant may think they know a lot about soil conditioning. In fact, a person that is struggling with a dying tomato plant may benefit from their knowledge.


----------



## Sourdough (Dec 28, 2011)

What does time have to do with the subject. The subject is flawed information, not how much time someone has.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

Sourdough said:


> What does time have to do with the subject. The subject is flawed information, not how much time someone has.


Others have mentioned it.


----------



## Sourdough (Dec 28, 2011)

haypoint said:


> Most people don't know what they don't know. A neighbor that solved a nutrient problem in their flower pot tomato plant may think they know a lot about soil conditioning. In fact, a person that is struggling with a dying tomato plant may benefit from their knowledge.


Relying on defective information reference a persons tomato plant dying is one thing. Relying on defective information in a survival situation by the person dying would be more heat rendering. It is one thing to loose a tomato plant and grieve. And another to loose someone you love. Most people don't have a bonded and loving relationship with their tomato plant.


----------



## Sourdough (Dec 28, 2011)

painterswife said:


> Others have mentioned it.


Yes, that is 100% accurate, and I am sorry that I failed to confront them about it earlier in the thread.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

Sourdough said:


> Relying on defective information reference a persons tomato plant dying is one thing. Relying on defective information in a survival situation by the person dying would be more heat rendering. It is one thing to loose a tomato plant and grieve. And another to loose someone you love. Most people don't have a bonded and loving relationship with their tomato plant.


Then instead of complaining, you could be proactive and respond to those posts with a simple caveat that the person asking the question should check and verify all well intentioned answers.

This is a forum not a doctor's office. I trust the participants know that.


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

Sourdough said:


> Relying on defective information reference a persons tomato plant dying is one thing. Relying on defective information in a survival situation by the person dying would be more heat rendering. It is one thing to loose a tomato plant and grieve. And another to loose someone you love. Most people don't have a bonded and loving relationship with their tomato plant.


Anyone that relies on strangers on a homesteading site to insure their survival might be best served by the forces of evolution.


----------



## Sourdough (Dec 28, 2011)

painterswife said:


> Then instead of complaining, you could be proactive and respond to those posts with a simple caveat that the person asking the question should check and verify all well intentioned answers.
> 
> This is a forum not a doctor's office. I trust the participants know that.


In the area of "Survival and Preparations" which has become very popular thanks to TV'thingie programs, many people simply must depend on information, because they simply don't have the ability to test its validly. The problem is that when they check and verify the information, that information is coming from people often hundreds or thousands of people who have not tested the information, but are simply repeating what they had seen on the internet, TV'thingie, or read in a magazine.

You stated, "This is a forum not a doctor's office. I trust the participants know that". OK, you do realize there are bogus and fake doctors, with fake diplomas.

I have been caching supplies for about 63 years. I have made a lot of mistakes over those 63 years. But I have kept at it, and learned and made changes, and yes some of the changes failed also. But now after 63 years of experience I have mastered caching. I can tell you that way more then 90% of the information available on this subject flawed or totally false. I know this because I have spent six decades in the wilderness caching supplies. When I attempt to help on this subject on internet forums, it is a total failure because hundreds of people who have never cached anything keep regurgitating the flawed information that is broadly accepted as valid.

I have spent 48 years studying bears, most Brown Bear/Grizzly bears. I live with them, and yet if I post an essay about bear behavior based on thousands of bear encounters, it gets shouted down by people who have never been outside the city, and only seen a bear in the zoo. Because of the internet and TV'thingie there is a lot of misinformation, that is rapidly becoming commonly accepted as valid.


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

A simple truthful statement might be false or form a different conclusion with more information. Truth is always true isn't true.
DeVos, owner of Amway, ran for governor of Michigan. His opponent stated that he had laid off 3000 employees and opened a factory in China. Turns out that was true.
But, the layoffs were due to the general economic downturn that many businesses experienced following 9/11. DeVos, in an attempt to expand his market into China, discovered that China would not allow Amway products to be imported into China (our lopsided free trade agreement is another story). He had to make Amway products in China to sell in China. So, he did. No Amway products made in China came to the US. This Chinese business generated 300 administrative jobs at Amway headquarters in Michigan.

But that long story never got to many low information voters. The original story was their truth. Many statements of truth when fleshed out are misleading at best, lies at worst.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

So what if people shout you down. That is life.
I have years of bear experience. I can only offer what I have learned. Battling over different experience is a waste if time. State yours, counter with yours and let the chips fall. Bears act differently based on location and circumstances. You have not experienced every situation, nor have I.


----------



## KandCfamilyfarm (Nov 4, 2017)

Competitiveness and a urge to feel validated in life. Kinda like that one person at work that is a one upper.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

All of this reminds me of a scene from a movie or book (can't remember which) about TEOTWAWKI. Everyone was surviving based on the preps they had made, as well as, on the strength and endurance of their young bodies. No explanation was needed as to why or how they were able to survive.

But over in a corner sat a feeble, old man who also had survived. When asked, "Old man, what is it that made you able to survive this disaster?"

The old sage looked up, and with a twinkle in his eye, replied, "I know stuff!"


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

Well let’s go back to the OP
Sourdough you have even stated that your reason for being here is to remind people that a homesteader is only someone actively participating in the Homestead act. That would seem to make you the end-all and thus know it all authority on that subject. So why do you feel the need to be the authority and deciding judge on the subject?


----------



## Sourdough (Dec 28, 2011)

AmericanStand said:


> Well let’s go back to the OP
> Sourdough you have even stated that your reason for being here is to remind people that a homesteader is only someone actively participating in the Homestead act. That would seem to make you the end-all and thus know it all authority on that subject. So why do you feel the need to be the authority and deciding judge on the subject?


OK.......nice example of no rebuttal material. If you can't debate the subject, you first attempt to change the subject cleverly, changing the subject to, "people having excess time on their hands" was an excellent example of this. The ditch effort is to attack the messenger of you have zero rebuttal to the subject being discussed.

You state that, "That would seem to make you the end-all and thus know it all authority on that subject". Before I respond, you first have to establish that this is a "Point in'fact" truth, some empirical evidence would be nice. You fail to produce any foundation for this, making little more then your opinion, and even as you opinion it needs some small foundation of facts. You appear to be using "Hear'say" evidence, that you have fabricated.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

Sourdough I do not intend to give a rebuttal I agree with you.
Not every comment in a conversation must be a rebuttal or a contrary viewpoint. 
You asked the question I’m hoping to find the answer lies within you.

I’m sorry I may be mistaken but I thought it one point you said your purpose on this forum was to inform people that homesteaders were not homesteaders unless they actively were pursuing a homestead under the homestead laws. If you said that yourself it is hardly hear say. If I am wrong I will heartily apologize.


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

No expert but know how I did things for years.

Did we makes mistakes for the fact we didn't have no one to ask ( Before Internet ) Just do the best we could.

What I find on Forums we all do things different in different parts of the country. Like building Fence. Never dug a Post Hole, always built Rock Post. Use to put in Wood Line Post, punch a hole with a Bar, set Post in, drive it in with a Post Maul. Started putting T Post in because they don't burn. Oh yea we burn off every Spring.

Lots of people don't agree with what I say because they go by the Book. I always just tell the way I know.

big rockpile


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

M5farm said:


> There are tons of people here that know a lot of things. I think most were raised like I was before the internet and google. I am fortunate that I only have to see something one time and I can replicate it. I have been tearing things apart since I was a child. I have worked with carpenters, electricians, mechanics, masons, roofers and the list goes on. I taught myself to braid leather and cord long before youtube, I taught myself blacksmithing, and started repairing saddle and tack as a teenager which led to building belts holsters and other things out of leather. My family were farmers raised over a thousand head of hogs 250 head of cattle and row cropped 500 acres. I spent 20 years in retail grocery from bag boy to store manager (at the time i was the youngest to ever have that position with the company , 25yrs old) and have trained employees to cut meat , stock shelves, bake cakes and decorate them and even trained several floral managers how to do arrangements. That experience led me to a job that I have done for the last 16 years , sales and management. while i do know quite a bit and most likely more that the vast majority . I still learn everyday


Sounds like you are Over Trained for a Homesteader. Try living on 80 Acres of brush, one Room house, Smoke House, Milk Barn, Chicken House and Outhouse.

Have 8-10 Hogs to butcher, 6 Cows to milk by hand twice a day and have to shoot a Chicken for Sunday Dinner.

big rockpile


----------



## Sourdough (Dec 28, 2011)

AmericanStand said:


> I’m sorry I may be mistaken but I thought it one point you said your purpose on this forum was to inform people that homesteaders were not homesteaders unless they actively were pursuing a homestead under the homestead laws. If you said that yourself it is hardly hear say. If I am wrong I will heartily apologize.


You are 100% correct, I have said that on many occasions, and I stand by that statement. Sorry, I misunderstood your point in the earlier post, again sorry.


----------



## krackin (Nov 2, 2014)

Got those rock posts up here too. They go down 3' feet at least for frost. There used to be more but for fools and damned fools. Never saw much difference bewixt.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Sourdough said:


> I have been caching supplies for about 63 years.





Sourdough said:


> I have spent 48 years studying bears


But then:


> Sourdough said: ↑
> *What does time have to do with the subject*. The subject is flawed information, not how much time someone has.


You can't "disprove" facts by claiming years of "experience" overrides actual data.
Especially when there really is *no* experience in the topic being discussed.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Wolf mom said:


> I have come to the conclusion that some have enough time on their hands to superficially research a topic before replying. Thereby gaining the moniker of "know it all".


Some are also older, and have done lots of different things in their lifetimes, giving them a wide range of knowledge. 

What you said is very accurate, but it doesn't always apply to the assumed individuals.
It can work in both directions.

The fun thing about that is it often leaves a trail of evidence that anyone can see.


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)




----------



## Echoesechos (Jan 22, 2010)

geo in mi said:


> And you have to remember. The world is not full of jerks. They are, however, _strategically placed_, so that you'll run across one nearly every day of your life.
> 
> geo


Oh Geo I love this statement. Going to try and remember it later.


----------



## IndyDave (Jul 17, 2017)

MoonRiver said:


> To quote one of our most famous philosophers -
> 
> What Difference Does It Make?


I thought she was a crooked politician, not a philosopher!


----------

